# 3-day workout routine



## Lord_of_the_GYM (Sep 26, 2004)

Hey fellas ... haven't posted for while....been very busy with school. Well as the title suggests i am looking for the best 3-day workout routine ... I am in school at the moment and engineering courses don't really provide me the luxury of putting 5 days into a gym. Therefore I was wondering if anyone of you would be kind enough to either post a 3-day full body workout routine or guide me to the right link where I can find a 3-day full body workout routine. Thanks a bunch to every1..


----------



## Lord_of_the_GYM (Sep 27, 2004)

Please someone post a reply ... i am in a desperate need for this ....


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 27, 2004)

Here is a started 3 day program cowpimp has modified and provided for our use:

Full Squats 3 x 8-12
Straight-Legged Deadlifts 2 x 8-12

Deadlifts 3 x 8-12
Bent Rows 2 x 8-12

Bench Press 3 x 8-12
Military Press 2 x 8-12

Decline Situps 3 x 8-12 

Done 3x a week???..

Did yout try searching b/c it has been posted many of times here!


----------



## hammer421 (Sep 28, 2004)

i'm in the same boat!!!! School and stuff.  I was doing a full body work out 3x a week but wasn't seeing the results i wanted.  I tried a split routine and I am hoping it works.

Day one (chest and triceps)
Inclined press 3x10
bench press 3x10
decline press 3x10
dips 3x10
skullcrushers 3x10
tricep pull downs 3x10

day two rest

day three (back biceps)
dumbell rowing 3x10
low lat pull down
upper lat pull down
shruggs
inner bicep dumbell curl
medium grip ez bar curl
close grip scot bench curl

day four rest
day five (shoulders/ legs)
Squats
lunges
calf raises
dumbell press
bentover one-arm rear deltoid raise
medium grip barbell upright rowing

I also do abs every day

Hope it helps


----------

